

The Kindle Tablet: Interesting, but Not Really - AndrewClyde
http://caffeineandclyde.tumblr.com/post/9719953285/kindle-tablet

======
randomanonymous
Wait, so let me get this straight. The author goes into all this huplah in the
beginning about "well these people could be right", but, towards the end he
says this.... "The Kindle is going to be broken, sluggish, and unusable in the
eyes of most tech-savvy users and developers, but I think it’ll sell well once
Amazon plasters it across their site and will introduce a lot of people to
post-PC devices."

I'm sorry but as an author you are horrid. Not only were you semi on the right
track at the beginning, it actually made me read the rest of your article...
then you said that. That "know it all, lets be completely hypocritical" type
ordeal. How do you know what it will be. You are speculating the same as
everyone else.

In other words, you article not only failed, it made you look like a
hypocritical author just writing random thoughts down, then doing the same
exact thing you were talking about others doing.

People are saying this is a game changer from a price to offerings ordeal.
Game changing is more than just what tech it has, it's about price. This could
possibly force I pads to come down in price. Is that not a game changer?
People are so stuck on this well it can't do this, or that ordeal, when in
reality, it's more about lowering the price of things. I guess your just one
of those people that has to have a million apps and do whatver on a tablet
(they are already worthless for any real computing), so it's more down to
reading articles, tinkering here and there, a few games, movies etc. What is
there to revolutionize asides from PRICE?

